# winger choices



## mountaindogs (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking for an entry level winger and curious about durability, ease of set-up, and storage. What do you have and what do you like about it and not? I will be running 2-3 dogs 3x week with whatever I end up with. Looking strongly at Gunners up "son of a gun" and Zinger winger II G4. 

Need to transport on a 4wheeler, set up and take down pretty easily. I don't think I need live flyers much if ever. Needs to stay under $400 with no electronics (already have)


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Ford vrs Chevrolet, both models you named are good and you will find people who love both.


----------



## T3P0 (Jun 21, 2014)

Just purchased a Winger Zinger mini-z (with electronics) and freak'n love it. First and only winger I've owned so I can't compare with other brands/models.


----------

